# Reiser4

## OBenY

Jak w chwili obecnej ma sie sytuacja z Reiserem4? Jest on juz wlaczony do galezi -mm i NameSYS uznal go za produkt stabilny, ale w rzeczywistosci, jeszce nie wszsytko jest dopieszczone, bo moze i system jest stabilny, ale wydajnoscia jest ewidentnie gorszy niz stary reiser - v3.6, przynajmniej na moim sprzecie. Nie mowice, ze mam za slaby procesor, czy ze partycja ma za niski priorytet, bo chyba Intel P4 2,8 GHz z HT i wydanie komendy pgrep hda8 | xargs renice -19 powinno takie problemy usunac. Jakie sa wasze wrazenia, czy jest to przypadek odosobniony - ewidentnie system chodzi wolno na Reiser 4.

----------

## Pepek

Mam od dwoch dni 2 partycje na reiser4 i na szybkosc raczej nie narzekam. Ewidentnie to szybsze od ext2, ext3, ntfs nie mowiac o FAT, a innych fs-ow nie testowalem, wiec nie moge sie wypowiedziec. Co do stabilnosci jednak, to reiserowi4 nie powierzylbym zadnych waznych danych, gdyz zrobiłem tescik i skopiowalem na partycje na r4 kilka plikow (2 po 700 MB i 6 po ~100 KB), a okolo 10s po zakonczeniu kopiowania zrobilem twardy resecik. System ładnie powstal, fsck.reiser4 sie wykonalo, ale po sprawdzeniu zawartosci tej partycji zawiodlem sie. Z 6 malych plikow zostaly tylko 2, a z 2 duzych zostal jeden caly oraz okolo 95 % drugiego. Wykonanie wszystkich dodatkowych opcji wymienionych w man fsck.reiser4 nie dalo nic wiecej. Wiec poki co jak dla mnie reiser4 przedstawia sie tak: szybkosc na +, stabilnosc na -. Ale partycje pozostawiłem na r4. Jedna montuje do /usr/portage (jak sie cos poknoci, to odzysk blyskawiczny  :Very Happy:  ), a na drugiej trzymam malo wazne badziewia (glownie male pliki do 1 MB max.).

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: Last edited by Pepek on Sun Aug 29, 2004 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mmad

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Co do stabilności jednak, to reiserowi4 nie powierzyłbym żadnych ważnych danych, gdyż zrobiłem teścik i skopiowałem na partycję na r4 kilka plików (2 po 700 MB i 6 po ~100 KB), a około 10s po zakończeniu kopiowania zrobiłem twardy resecik.

 

A probowales to samo zrobic starym reiserfs? Ja kiedys stracilem dane gdy zawiesil mi sie komputer podczas kopiowania.  Z tego co wiem z takimi sytuacjami nalepiej sobie radzi ext3 dzieki temu ze na biezaco zapisuje do dziennika. W przypadku XFS , JFS i Reiser juz zapis do dziennika nastepuje z pewnym opoznieniem. Wiec jesli nie masz UPS-a wazne dane na ext3. Wlasnie zakladam partycje z reiser4 i sprawdze jego stablinosc w mniej ekstremalnych warunkach. 

pozdr.

----------

## r2dtu

 *Pepek wrote:*   

>  System ładnie powstał, fsck.reiser4 się wykonało, ale po sprawdzeniu zawartości tej partycji zawiodłem się. Z 6 małych plików zostały tylko 2, a z 2 dużych został jeden cały oraz około 95 % drugiego. 

 

Pewnie dlatego:

 *Documentation/filesystems/reiser4.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tmgr.atom_max_age=N
> 
>         Atoms older than N seconds will be forced to commit. N is decimal.
> ...

 

I pamiętajcie że 2.6.9-rc1-mm1 trzeba załatać: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=109360433916523&w=2

----------

## Pepek

 *r2dtu wrote:*   

>  *Documentation/filesystems/reiser4.txt wrote:*   
> 
> tmgr.atom_max_age=N
> 
>         Atoms older than N seconds will be forced to commit. N is decimal.
> ...

 

Czytalem dokumentacje, ale nie jarzylem zbytnio, o co w tym chodzi. Teraz z kontekstu domyslam sie, ze opcja ta mowi po ilu sekundach wymusic zapis na dysk (albo do journala, sam juz nie wiem). No dobra, to niech mi ktos to potwerdzi albo sprostuje i poda jak to ustawic, a powtorze moj tescik i sprawdze jak to bedzie wygladac tym razem.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

u mnie nie we wszystkim r4 jest szybszy od v3 , odczyt duzych plikow jest wolniejszy w stosunku do v3  -  ale  chodzi o male w ktorych jest szybszy.jednak ten wzrost szybkosci widac dopiero kiedy wykonuje sie rownolegle wiele operacji w tym samym czasie.

co do stabilnosci takze nie powierzylbym r4 zadnych cennych danych , systemu uzywam majac jego backup , ostatnio padla mi tasiemka zasilania dla hd podczas kiedy bylem w kuchni. nie slyszalem ze dysk wlacza sie i wylacza.stracilem /usr , kiedy potraktowalem dysk fsck.reiser4 --build-fs odzyskalem wszystko bez bledow.

w kazdym razie w moim odczucie r4 szybko zostal oznaczony jako stabilny przez namesys, i w obecnej chwili nie ma jeszcze twardych podstaw aby mozna mu bylo ufac,prawdziwy test to raproty uzytkownikow w sytuacjach ktorych nie przewidzieli panowie od r4  :Smile: 

pozdro:)

[edit] przekonalem sie ze nie jest tak rozowo  :Smile:  [/edit]

----------

## arsen

tak, niby żaden z ludzi zapisancyh na liste mailongową nie zgłaszał błędów co do stabilności ostatnich snapshotów, ale różnie to może jeszcze być, ja puki co przeniosłem /portage na reser4 a cała reszte mam na xfs.

A na portage nadaje się bardzo dobrze.

----------

## (l)user

No ja przemigrowalem juz zupelnie na reiser4 palac za soba wszystkie mosty(no backup  :Cool:  ) . Nie obylo sie bez przykrych historii bo w pewnym momencie padla mi partycja '/' ale udalo sie ja odratowac w zasadzie bez utraty danych przy pomocy fsck.reiser4 choc musialem do tego uzyc innej instalacji linuxa. 

Mam pewien problem. Nawet po twardym resecie fsck.reiser4 nie sprawdza mi partycji w poszukiwaniu bledow przy bootowaniu, jedynie moja ostatnia partycja ext2 (/boot) jest sprawdzana. Jakies sugestie co z tym zrobic?

----------

## Raku

może chodzi o niewłaściwe wpisy w /etc/fstab?

(takie 1 1 na końcu linijki dotyczącej partycji)

----------

## r2dtu

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> Nawet po twardym resecie fsck.reiser4 nie sprawdza mi partycji w poszukiwaniu bledow przy bootowaniu, jedynie moja ostatnia partycja ext2 (/boot) jest sprawdzana. Jakies sugestie co z tym zrobic?

 

To chyba usluga checkroot, a w zasadzie fsck nie potrafi jeszcze obsluzyc r4. 

Ale po co sprawdzac? To jest 'atomic fs' wiec albo sie cos zapisalo albo nie. Pliki moga byc niespojne logicznie bo jakis atom nie zdazy sie zapisac, ale fs musi byc spojny.

----------

## (l)user

Ogolnie musze powiedziec, ze jestem rozczarowany. od kiedy przeszedlem na reiser4  system jest zamulony przy byle kompilacji w tle. Na ext2 sie tak nie zamulal. Chociaz moze to wina dysku bo ostatnio cos mi sie z nim dzieje i dochodza z niego jakies sykoszmery heh. Reiser4 przereklamowany.

pozdro

----------

## Prompty

czy to tylko moja interpretacja ale czy pod linuxa nie ma uniwersalnego fs'a ?  jk jest wybor to ludzie nagle szukaja eksperymentuja ... ja jestem zawiedziony w ogle reiserem ... kopiowanie pliku z dysku na dysk ( obydwa fs'y reiserowe )  trwalo okolo 5 min ... to byl wprwadzie plik 700mb ale na glupim ntfs'ie potrafi sie to w ciagu 30 s skonczyc ;/

what do I do wrong ?

----------

## (l)user

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> czy to tylko moja interpretacja ale czy pod linuxa nie ma uniwersalnego fs'a ?  jk jest wybor to ludzie nagle szukaja eksperymentuja ... ja jestem zawiedziony w ogle reiserem ... kopiowanie pliku z dysku na dysk ( obydwa fs'y reiserowe )  trwalo okolo 5 min ... to byl wprwadzie plik 700mb ale na glupim ntfs'ie potrafi sie to w ciagu 30 s skonczyc ;/
> 
> what do I do wrong ?

 

Hmm, 5 minut? Moze masz wylaczone dma? 

```

# hdparm -d -c /dev/hda

```

zeby sprawdzic.

----------

## OBenY

Potwierdzam to co pisal moj "przedpiszca", hdparm -t /dev/hda zwraca mi 58,56 MB/s a system chodzi ewidentnie wolno, dusi sie jak cokolwiek sie kompajluje w tle. iksy mi na zadnym innym fs tak wolno nie chodzily, hmmm jak dla mnie to rzeczywiscie reiser jest przereklamowany, rozwazam powoli downgrade do reiser v3.6, jeszce pare porownan - wlasnych, bo jakies sponsorowane testy wydajnosci mi wisza  :Razz:  i chyba podziekuje temu fsowi:P

----------

## mkay

ja tak z boku tylko zapytam. czemu reiserowi4 trzeba obnizac priorytet? albo inaczej - czy naprawde ejst taki szybki, jezeli porownamy go z dowolnym innym fs'em przy tak samo obnizonym priorytecie?

osobisci powiem, ze nie bardzo mi sie to podoba. operacje dyskowe powinny byc wykonywane w tle i niezauwazalne dla uzytkownika. czy ustawiajac reiserowi priorytet bliski real-time (wspomniany -19) nie spowoduje, ze strace na interaktywnosci z systemem podczas kopiowania duzej partii danych?

----------

## fallow

hej , czesc osob majac partycje / w r4 doswiadczyla zawieszania sie systemu , kiedy zmienialo sie priorytet na nizszy problemy takie znikaly . miedzy standardowym a takim nie odczulem jako uzytkownik straty na interaktywnosci chodz logicznie rozumujac mogloby tak byc bo reiser`y w duzej mierze obciazaja procek.przestoje w r4 czuc goly okiem .dawno nie robilem testow wiec postanowilem zrobic kilka wykorzystujac dysk IBM`a Deskstar 40GB 2MB cache 7200 rpm

hdparm byl odpalony z -d1 -c -X69 a kernel na bazie 2.6.8.1-mm4 ze staircase . oto wyniki z bonnie++

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

r4            768M 17264  83 35688  26 16162  18 20534  96 39300  23 194.3   1

r3            768M 19941  95 43424  35 16377  12 19185  89 37940  17 180.1   0

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

r4                 16 18941  99 +++++ +++  7916 100  8275  99 +++++ +++  7901  99

r3                 16 13579 100 +++++ +++ 11595  98 13069 100 +++++ +++ 10594 100

```

zrobilem takze inny test polegajacy na kopiowaniu duzego katalogu (portage,kilka duzych binarek,maly film ) oraz kasowaniu go.

dodalem te wieksze pliki dlatego bo na samym portage zawsze " wygrywa " reiser4 , przy malych pkikach radzi sobie lepiej.

```

fs          cp        del     

r4         148s     31s

r3         145s     36s

```

i jeszcze test polegajacy na rozpakowaniu zrodel kernela 2.6.8.1

```

fs          tar         

r4         71s  

r3         67s  

```

hmmmm.... czy mi sie wydaje czy wczesniejsze wersje okolo 0.5 byly szybsze....

no i sprobuje jeszcze nie renicowac r4 , zobacze co bedzie , moze w 1.0 juz nie trzeba hehe  :Smile:  ...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Z renice czy bez reiser4 chodzi lipnie, na desktop sie nie nadaje jak dla mnie, interaktywnosc systemu w czasie duzego obciazenia jak i w czasie malego zdecydowanie gorsza niz na reiser 3, jak dla mnie ten system plikow nie zasluguje na to, by zdominowac moj dysk, downgradeuje do reisera 3.6 juz sobie robie  :Razz:  Szkoda, bo zapowiadal sie obiecujaco ...

Byc moze cos zle robie, ale co ? :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

kurde...  :Sad:  ...kiedys bylo lepiej... powoli zbierajac wszystkie szybkosciowe  mankamenty...zaczynam sie zastanwiac nad powrotem do r3...no ale w koncu to duzy krok w przod dzieki r4 , w windowsie meta fs`y planuje sie na okolo 2007 tak ? ...ale ...w obecnej chwili.....ehh  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

 *fallow wrote:*   

> w windowsie meta fs`y planuje sie na okolo 2007 tak ?

 

Nawet nie na 2007, bo w 2007 ma wyjść Longhorn Server, który win fs (miał być to w pełni meta fs) mieć nie będzie. Może następca, ale znając ich tempo, to będzie to około 2010, więc r4 to krok naprzód spory, ale cosik mnie zawiódł. Zostawiam go tylko na /usr/portage.

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## phranzee

r4 na / mialem od dawna. dwa dni temu caly system postawilem na partycjach r4. chodzi dobrze  :Smile:  tylko apache sie pluje troche, nawet pliki musza byc +x zeby dzialalo   :Rolling Eyes:  poza tym ok

----------

## fallow

ja wrocilem do r3, i czuje (to o czym byla mowa ) wzrost ogolnie respnosywnosci systemu.przy duzym obciazeniu jest lepiej niz przy r4 ( korzystam z cfq) i nie ma przestojow...

----------

## OBenY

Czyli nie taki reiser4 doskonaly  :Sad: 

Ja juz wrocilem do r3 z noatime i notail  :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

Po 4 misiącach postanowiłem troche odświeżyć temat  :Wink:  Jak wygląda sytuacja z reiserem4 na dzień dzisiejszy, ktoś testował w ostatnim czasie  :Question: 

----------

## fallow

no troche sie zmienilo  :Smile:  - imho na lepsze.

uzywam obecnie reisera4 na wszystkich partycjach poza /boot  :Smile:  (znow hehe)

nie zmieniam juz  priorytetow , puszczam na domyslnych , jak do tej pory nie mialem zadnego problemu. (od czasu kolejnej calkowitej przesiadki )

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

Jak trafi do jajka to sie temu przyjze blizej, narazie wole jednak 3.6. Nie mam czasu na zabawy z fs, a jakby mialo cos sie skaszanic to byloby nieciekawie.

----------

## jey

ja tez wtrace swoje 3 grosze. reiser4 na pewno jest szybszy od jego starszego kolegi 3.x Uzywam reisera4 na /usr/portage i /var. Odkad przesiadlem sie z r3.x na r4 wyszukiwanie w portach znaczaco sie przyspieszylo, dysk pracuje o niebo ciszej .. moim zdaniem cudenko.

Chetnie zaczalbym uzywac r4 na serwerze jednak jak kazdy wie nie ma on jeszcze statusu stable i  przez to nie jest wlaczony do jader serwerowych (grsec-sources itp.). Fallow na # napisal ze razem z troll'em planuja wydanie vivid-serwer. Jezeli ten kernelek bedzie zaopatrzony w ciekawe patche + reiser4 to na pewno sie nim mocno zainteresuje  :Very Happy: Last edited by jey on Sun Jan 16, 2005 4:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## grzewho

używam r4 od dluższego czasu i nie widzę żadnych problemów (ale szczerze mówiąc korzyści również nie). raz zdarzyło mi się jakieś niefortunne odmontowanie, co zakończyło się utratą danych na całej partycji przy próbie reperowania

----------

## OBenY

Witam serdecznie,

Moze mnie ktos uswiadomic ja ma sie sprawa z reiserkiem 4, czy nadaje sie to juz do uzytku, czy ciagle sa z tym chece ? Bo sie do niego przymierzam i przymierzam juz od dawna, jakiejs znaczacej poprawy nie widze, ciagle sa narzekania, ze to nie dziala, to sie sypie itp. Jakie sa Wasze opinie ?

P.S. nie zakladalem nowego tematu, bo po co?

----------

## grzewho

generalnie działa.

----------

## fallow

hehe dobrze powiedziane - mysle ze to wlasnie w 100% oddaje obecna sytuacje  :Razz:   :Smile: 

co do szczegolow - to ja np. doswiadczylem spadku interaktywnosci majac caly system na r4 i uzywjac staircase`a z 2.6.11-rcX. teraz uzywam NickSchedulera i wszystkie lagi zniknely. Wyglada na to ze to wynika z samej idei i implementacji reisera4. btw. z O(1) tez nie ma problemow.

cheers.

----------

## OBenY

A szybkosc wzgledem r3.6? Wieksza, mniejsza ? Chodzi mi nie tyle o testy ile to jak to czuc w czasie korzystania z systemu - programy uruchamiaja sie szybciej woniej, przegladanie drzewa katalogow jest szybsze, wolniejsze ? Itp itd  :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> A szybkosc wzgledem r3.6? Wieksza, mniejsza ? Chodzi mi nie tyle o testy ile to jak to czuc w czasie korzystania z systemu - programy uruchamiaja sie szybciej woniej, przegladanie drzewa katalogow jest szybsze, wolniejsze ? Itp itd 

 

ok to ja postaram sie opisac moje odczucia z codziennego korzystania .

btw. na wstepie of course pomijam problemy ze staircasem i 2.6.11-rcX w tej chwili uzywam tego -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295824.html.

-> czasami wystepuja lagi przy probie odwolania sie do fs. np. na odczytanie drzewa katalogow czekam niekiedy okolo 2s. przy r3.6 tego nie doswiadczylem (albo juz zapomnialem  :Razz:  ). 

-> obciazenie systemu jest wieksze niz przy r3.6 ( odpowiedni cpu sched ) 

-> co do stabilnosci , nie mialem od wersji 1.0 zadnego padu 

-> co do szybkosci ja widze roznice przy kopiowaniu sterty malych plikow jest jeszcze szybciej niz przy r3.6 a ta operacje wykonuje b.czesto.

-> przy rownolegle wykonywanych kopiowaniach kasowaniach takze jest szybciej.

-> niektorzy mowia ze aplikacje uruchamiaja sie wolniej niz przy r3.6 ale jakos nie zuawarzylem tego .

-> wczesniej widzialem znaczacy spadek interaktywnosci calego systemu przy r4 , teraz juz nie odczuwam tego w tak duzym stopniu jak kiedys.

imho to najlpiej po prostu sprobowac  :Smile: 

cheers.

[EDIT]

nie testowalem jeszcze 2.6.11-rc4 + Staircase pod katem owych problemow z r4 

[/EDIT]

----------

## Dawid159

A jakie LiveCD doradzacie, aby się w miare łatwo przenieść na reisera 4  :Wink: 

----------

## grzewho

http://lxnay.no-ip.org/

----------

## Insenic

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> ... Ewidentnie to szybsze od ext2, ext3, ntfs nie mowiac o FAT, ...

 

Twierdzisz ze FAT jest wolniejsze niż NTFS? Jak do tej pory FAT jest najszybszym fs dla windows. A jeszcze szybsze jest FAT 16.

----------

## m@niac!

to sprobuj sie pobawic w montaz video na roznych fs, to zobaczysz czy fat jest taki szybki.

domena reisera jest to ze jest zdecydowanie szybszy przy zapisie wielu sciezek w tym samym czasie.

zreszta na google znajdziesz pelno zestawien szybkosci filesystemow w zaleznosci od tego, w jakich warunkach pracuja, jednoznacznie widac ze na pojedynczej sciezce reiser nie jest zadna rewelacja, ale juz przy 2-3 sciezkach jego wydajnosc jest kilkukrotnie wieksza niz np fat16.

----------

## Insenic

ale ja tutaj mowilem o porownaniu między fat a ntfs

----------

## m@niac!

co do tych dwoch fs, to faktycznie fat jest szybszy, praktycznie zawsze. tylko pozostaje pytanie czy ta w sumie niewielka roznica w szybkosci rekompensuje nam roznice w stabilnosci filesystemu. z wlasnego doswiadczenia zauwazylem ze ntfs jest zdecydowanie "bezpieczniejszy", czytaj ze nie sypie sie tak bardzo.

Windows 2k3, jedna partycja fat, druga ntfs

- po twardym resecie zazwyczaj w 2/3 przypadkow powstaje blad na partycji fat, uszkodzony ciag, albo rozsypany plik, po chkdsk plik nie nadaje sie do uzytku.

ntfs - problem zdarza sie rzadziej niz raz na 10 resetow, w calej historii stracilem z tego powodu 2 pliki (na facie zadnego nie dalo sie odzyskac)

- na fat zdecydowanie czesciej powstaja pliki skrzyzowane podczas normalnej pracy, nie nadaja sie do uzytku

- na ntfs jeszcze nie spotkalem zagubionego lancucha plikow, na facie to standard.

----------

## Insenic

prawda. Fat jest mniej bezpieczny. Ale z jego odczytaniem i zapisem pod linuxem jest mniej problemów ;) (czeste posty newbie)

----------

## m@niac!

z odczytem ntfs tez nie ma problemu, z zapisem to trzeba zazwyczaj samemu zrekompilowac jajko (genkernel rulez  :Razz: )

co do stabilnosci obslugi ntfs, to jeszcze jak to bylo we wczesnym stadium alpha, to 2 razy mi wysypalo partycje, teraz juz od jakiegos czasu uzywam i nie ma zadnych problemow.

----------

## OBenY

E no ja sie nie zgodze co do tej niby stabilnosci ntfs, mi sie zawsze ntfs sypal tak samo jak fat, oba moim skromnym zdaniem sa do dupy. Mam winde 2003 server  i pare brutalnych resetow zakonczylo zycie systemu (jakos nie zaluje  :Razz: ) tymzasem fat gubi lancuchy, ale z reguly dziala  :Smile:  Utraty danych nie doswiadczylem bo to co najcenniejsze trzymam pod reiserem 3.6 (a ten to juz w ogole bezproblemowy fs - zadnego problemu nigdy  :Razz: ). Natomiast niezaprzeczalna zaleta fatu jest jego szybkosc, to jest to  :Smile: 

----------

## m@niac!

widocznie masz jakiegos pecha do ntfs, zazwyczaj go polecam wsyzstkim jako fs dla windowsa, jeszcze nie zdarzylo mi sie zeby padl sam z siebie. wysypac mi sie go udalo tylko z poziomu linuksa podczas kopiowania duuuzego pliku (dvdiso)

----------

## Insenic

właśnie o tym chciałem powiedzieć. FAT naprawde jest szybki, a do tego kompatybilly z systemami z redmond. Powidzmy ze dysk przenosimy do znajomego, to wtedy jedna partycja na FAT się przydaje na wymianę danych.

----------

## OBenY

Nie wiem, moze ten typ tak ma, ze mnie nie lubi, ale wykonczylem go na kilku roznych maszynach  :Smile:  Pozatym ma jedna wade, ktorej przebolec nie moge nie ma sensownego wsparcia pod Linuksem (nie mowcie mi o captive, bo to mi sie nie podoba  :Razz: )

----------

## m@niac!

nie ma sensownego wsparcia? nie powiedzialbym.

mam kernela 2.6.10 prawie-vanilla (prawie bo tylko dorzucilem bootsplasha), 3partycje na ntfs

kernel skompilowany z ntfs write, nie ma najmniejszego problemu z obsluga. Mozna by powiedziec ze dziala lepiej niz pod windowsem  :Razz: 

----------

## rofro

ntfs działa lepiej pod linuxem?

z czego korzystasz? captive?

----------

## Raku

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> mam kernela 2.6.10 prawie-vanilla (prawie bo tylko dorzucilem bootsplasha), 3partycje na ntfs
> 
> kernel skompilowany z ntfs write, nie ma najmniejszego problemu z obsluga.

 

możesz zdradzić tą wielką tajemnicę, jak rozwiązałeś problem z kasowaniem plików i tworzeniem nowych?

bo coś mi się wydaje, że się lekko zapędziłeś w fantazji...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## galimedes

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> mam kernela 2.6.10 prawie-vanilla (prawie bo tylko dorzucilem bootsplasha), 3partycje na ntfs
> 
> kernel skompilowany z ntfs write, nie ma najmniejszego problemu z obsluga.

 

Hehe w kernelu jeszcze nie takich sterowników które umożliwiają kasowanie tworzenie plików na ntfs więc zapraszamy na ziemie. 

Te sterowniki co są umożliwiają podmiane plików ale pod warunkiem że są identycznych rozmiarów  :Smile: 

Jedynym wyjściem jest captive ale tak samo jak OBenY nie przypadł mi do gustu.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## m@niac!

to moze wpadniesz zobaczyc? 

jakies 3 dni temu wklejalem kilkadziesiat MB mp3 na partycje ntfs, nie bylo zadnych problemow. 

Usuniecie miniaturek tworzonych przez wmp tez nie sprawialo zadnych problemow.

Poprostu skompilowalem jajko, partycja sie mountuje w fstabie, zapis dziala najnormalniej w swiecie. Bez captiva.

----------

## Raku

CONFIG_NTFS_RW:                                                                           

  │                                                                                                   

  │ This enables the partial, but safe, write support in the NTFS driver.   

  │                                                                                                   

  │ The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without     

  │ changing the file length.  No file or directory creation, deletion or     

  │ renaming is possible.  Note only non-resident files can be written to 

  │ so you may find that some very small files (<500 bytes or so) cannot 

  │ be written to.                                                                                 

  │                                                                                                     

  │ While we cannot guarantee that it will not damage any data, we have 

  │ so far not received a single report where the driver would have         

  │ damaged someones data so we assume it is perfectly safe to use.    

możesz zrobić coś takiego?

```

raku@demon ~ $ cd `mount |grep ntfs |cut -f3 -d" " | head -n1` && touch new_file && ls -l

```

no i jeszcze samo:

```

raku@demon ~ $ mount |grep ntfs

```

oczywiście proszę o wklejenie wyników działania obu komend

----------

## mdk

Jeszcze w sprawie reisera4 - jest to jedyny z "głównych" systemów plików, który nie ma (jeszcze?) supportu dla file system extended attributes.

----------

## Poe

ja jakis miesiąc temu jak stawialem na nowo Gentoo, to pobawilem sie ustawieniami partycji i wydzielilem m.in oddzielna partycje na /usr/portage. faktycznie. operacje typu 

```

emerge -s sys-med/bed-1.0-alpha1

```

są duzo szybciej moim zdaniem wykonywane :] za czas jakis [napewno nienajblizszy] kiedys tam przezuce caly system na r4, ale teraz jakos sie na to nie odwaze :}

----------

## OBenY

Czyli bez zmian - ja nadal zostaje na r3.6 - mam pewnosc, ze jest w miare szybki, stabilny, niezawodny. Przyzwyczailem sie do niego zreszta  :Smile:  Ale mialem ciche nadzieje, ze r4 osiagnal stadium dojrzalosci, poki co czekam  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Wczoraj, przy okazji przenosin systemu na drugi dysk, zrobiłem sobie pod Gentoo partycje Reiser4. Wrażenia póki co pozytywne, chociaż nie wiem czy to kwestia przekopiowania filesystemów (cp -a) czy co innego: szybciej się bootuje, szybciej trwa emerge sync. 

Zastanawiam się nad zostaniem przy R4 ale powstrzymuje mnie obawa przed różnymi trudnościami jakie mogę napotkać w przyszłości. Dlatego chciałem najpierw przedyskutować je tutaj. Chodzi mi o w miarę aktualne opinie użytkowników.

Co sądzicie? Czy R4 sprawia Wam więcej problemów niż RFS?

Btw, RFS jeszcze mi problemu nie sprawił  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Reiser 3.6 problemu mi nigdy nie sprawił  :Smile: 

reiser4 natomiast tak - w 2.6.14-nitro1 był jakiś byk z obsługą reisera4, i wszystsko się sypało - dlatego wróciłem do stabilnej 3.6  :Smile: 

Ja czekam az reiser4 będzie stabilne ...  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> Czy R4 sprawia Wam więcej problemów niż RFS?

 zamontuj partycje Reiser4 pod dwoma roznymi mountpointami naraz, zostaw na 5 minut, albo poprzegladaj ja sobie przez mc nic nie zapisując. odmontuj spod obu mountpointów, zapuść fsck i obserwuj poziom zniszczeń.

fascynujące i niezrozumiałe.  :Neutral:  (u mnie wali w takiej sytuacji się za każdym razem, na różnych kernelach, różnych patchsetach)

na szczęście miałem tam tylko /usr/portage więc szybkie fsck i emerge sync przywróciło porządek.

----------

## BeteNoire

No pięknie.

Czekam na kolejne przerażające opowieści   :Twisted Evil:  Jeśli będzie ich więcej to dam sobie spokój z R4 bo prędzej czy później trafię na podobną sytuację.

----------

## Bako

ja sie przerzucilem na R4 po paru postach roznych ludzi na forum. Zaciekawilo mnie i chcialem sam przetestowac, no i od paru miesiecy (moze 2) moja partycja root zarzadza wlasnie reiser4. 

Problemow nie spotkalem, parenascie razy komputer przezyl twardy reset (przegrzewal sie i to byl dla niego jedyny ratunek  :Wink: ) i za kazdym razem fsck wszystko przywracal (a przynajmniej nie zdarzyla mnie sie niemoznosc odpalenia systemu  :Smile: ). Ogolnie jestem zadowolony, system sie jakby odciazyl. I co najwazniejsze reiserfs/4 nigdy mnie nie zawiodl (jak np. ext3, gdzie przez uszkodzenie RAM'u stracilem wszystkie dane na dysku), wiec jestem wierny tej "marce"  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Bako wrote:*   

> I co najwazniejsze reiserfs/4 nigdy mnie nie zawiodl (jak np. ext3, gdzie przez uszkodzenie RAM'u stracilem wszystkie dane na dysku), wiec jestem wierny tej "marce" 

 

czy to znaczy, że na tym uszkodzonym ramie partycja na reiser4 działa poprawnie?

----------

## Bako

 *raku wrote:*   

> czy to znaczy, że na tym uszkodzonym ramie partycja na reiser4 działa poprawnie?

 

teraz wymienilem plyte glowna (kontroler pamieci byl uszkodzony) i wszystko jest ok, ale zaufanie do ext3 stracilem.

Na starej plycie na reiserfs wszystko dzialalo bezproblemowo - komputer nie raz sie wieszal i nie znalem przyczyny, ale nigdy nie stracilem plikow. Pozniej naszla mnie ochota na zmiane i przerobilem partycje na ext3 - komputer pochodzil 1 dzien i sie zawiesil, no i juz danych nie bylo :] - fsck wywalal bledy przez parenascie minut. Memtest mnie pozniej utwierdzil w przekonaniu, ze to cos z pamiecia - ok 600k bledow i caly czas roslo.

No coz  :Smile:  reiser ponad wszystko!  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Hmm, czyzby reiser4 byl szybszy od rfs ? Ja tego jakos nigdy nie mialem okazji doswiadczyc :/ Co prawda testowalem go dosc dawno temu, ale wrazenia sa negatywne. A co do wysypek, to łohoho cuda sie dzieja  :Smile:  Ja sie r4 nadal boje, pozyjemy - zobaczymy...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> zamontuj partycje Reiser4 pod dwoma roznymi mountpointami naraz, zostaw na 5 minut, albo poprzegladaj ja sobie przez mc nic nie zapisując. odmontuj spod obu mountpointów, zapuść fsck i obserwuj poziom zniszczeń.

 

Tak zrobiłem. Zero zniszczeń. Filesystem is consistent i tyle.

Zaraz przed resetowałem maszynę kilka razy na twardo z zamontowanymi reiser4 odpalając kilkanaście programów, mając nadzieję, że coś ulegnie zniszczeniu... System stoi jak stał, nie widzę żadnych errorów.

----------

## mbar

Ja też od pewnego czasu używam RR4 na laptopie i zapasowej stacjonarce. Instalowałem korzystając z RIP Live CD, który ma reiser4 w wersji 1.0.5 (starsze są be). Polecam także Live CD sygnowane jako CONRAD (jest na tym forum). Niestety, nie ma jeszcze Live CD dla AMD64 z reiser 1.0.5, bo już bym zmienił RFS na RR4 na mojej głównej stacjonarce z Athlonem 64, a bez tego nie da rady (nie ma sensu używać starych live cd z rr4 1.0.4).

A tak na marginesie, nie miałem żadnych problemów z uszkodzeniami systemu plików. Jako kernel, używam wszędzie najnowszej wersji archck-sources-r5 (2.6.14), są świetne.

----------

## pwe

ostanio znów mi sie dysk sypnął, starciłem praktyczne wszystko i system bede na nowo stawiał (na szczęscie częśc plików konf mam  :Smile:  ) GCC4 testowałem i zostaje na nim ale zastanawiam sie nad R4, tylko fakytycznie też teraz wolałbym system mieć znów pod amd64 (a z tego co mbar pisze nie koniecznie się z starym RR4 opłaca). ZA kilka dni jak czas znajde może też "czwórkę" sprawdze

----------

## mirek

Wielu z was pisze o sypnieciu sie systemu i stawianiu gentoo od nowa. Czy nikt z was nie robi backupu?

----------

## Bako

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Wielu z was pisze o sypnieciu sie systemu i stawianiu gentoo od nowa. Czy nikt z was nie robi backupu?

 

ja od tego niefortunnego zdarzenia co pewien czas wypalam swoje prywatne pliki na dvd  :Smile:  - nie moge sobie odzalowac, ze stracielem zdjecia z miesiaca wakacji   :Rolling Eyes:  (na szczescie mialem kopie poprzednich)

To, ze sie system zwali, to par szesc, mozna bezproblemowo go odbudowac, no ale stracic prywatne zdjecia, prace pisane przez lata to jednak bol

----------

## BeteNoire

Kurcze, offtopujecie, to wątek o Reiser4 :/

A co do backupu...   :Twisted Evil:   Nie wyobrażam sobie trzymania ważnych danych w jednym miejscu. Nie ważne czy chodzi o system czy o fotki z wakacji. Fotek się odrobić nie da, jeśli zawiodą wszystkie recovery-tools, system można odbudować, fakt, ale wcale nie podoba mi się perspektywa 3 dni kompilacji i konfiguracji, żeby doprowadzić wszystko do poprzedniego stanu. Jedno Gentoo już tak straciłem, zanim zdążyłem zrobić backup :/ . Ponieważ często dokompilowuję coś nowego i zmieniam ustawienia systemowe to backup robię średnio raz na tydzień. Jeśli czyjś system po prostu stoi i działa bez zmian (jest tu taki gentowiec?   :Twisted Evil:  ) to backup można robić rzadziej.

----------

## martin.k

Mam R4 na zapasowym dysku, jakoś nie jestem całkiem przekonany do przekładki / na R4... Czasem muli całkiem zauważalnie  :Smile:  Padu nie miałem, a drobne awarie po zwisach udało się naprawić fsck  :Wink: 

Ostatnio poważnie zastanawiam się nad przesiadką na XFS na RAID 0 na serialatowych dyskach Seagatea.

A co mi tam  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

XFS jest w porządku, mam go właśnie na RAID0 2x160GB WD  :Smile:  nawet nie potrzeba robić fsck po zwisie, za to jest w razie co program xfs_check.

----------

## Eeeyeore

Nie wiem jak teraz stoi sprawa z reiser 4 czy moglby mnie ktos oswiecic, a mianowicie czy jest obslugiwane

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y 

Tak z czystej ciekawosci czy poszlo by to razem z rsbac ?

Z gory dziekuje   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak to jest z tym XFS? Słyszałem, że bardzo cache'uje dane w ram i wobec tego jest mało odporny na nagłe zaniki napięcia.

----------

## mbar

U mnie prąd na osiedlu znika ze 2 razy na tydzień, ale XFS się tym specjalnie nie przejął -- inna sprawa, że nigdy to się nie zdarzyło w trakcie zapisu danych.

----------

## Yatmai

Tu mam zupełnie inne doświadczenia. Postawiłem sobie troche temu system od zera na XFS i wytrzymał w sumie 2 czy 3 dni. Zabił go zanik napięcia, ale już wcześniej sie sypał. Po tym wbiłem ReiserFS, który wytrzymał nawet serie kilkunastu resetów jeden za drugim (nudziło mi sie to testowałem wytrzymałość :] ), do dziś mnie nie zawiódł, no i jest o niebo szybszy od Ext3, Xfs i Jfs (z własnych doświadczeń  :Smile:  )

----------

## arsen

[OT]

Osobiście z powodzeniem od ponad 2 lat posiadam xfs, wszystko działa bez żadnych awari, we wczesnych wersjach kerneli z seri 2.6 xfs który był tam dostarczany nie był idealny do końca, od dłuższego czasu xfs sprawuje się mi perfekcyjnie, mam xfs dla każdego typu danych (wiem że zaraz ktoś się idezwie że xfs tylko dla dużych plików  :Razz:  ), a tak na dokładke, od 1.5 roku posiadam maciez 2 x Sata maxtor + Raid0 + lvm2 + xfs, wszystko działa wyśmienicie

[flame]

ps. r4 nigdy bym nie dotknął  :Smile: 

[/flame]

[/OT]

----------

## univac^

jesteś jedyną osobą używająca xfs której po resecie nie giną pliki, dziwne (-;

----------

## BeteNoire

Może montuje go z "ro"   :Laughing: 

----------

## arsen

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> jesteś jedyną osobą używająca xfs której po resecie nie giną pliki, dziwne (-;

 

nie jedyną, masa jest ludzi którym nic nie ginie, kiedy ostatnio miałeś xfs ? chyba bardzo dawno.]

EDIT; w ogóle jak widac w poprzednim poście mam bardzo wymyślna konfiguracje dyskową, jakby jeden trybik nie zadziałał mi z xfs jak trzeba, to by musiało dojść do katastrofy a tak nie jest  :Smile: 

w ogóle zrobił się offtopic, dyskusja miała być o R4 a nie xfs  :Smile: 

----------

## rofro

ja zamierzam sobie postawić raid 1 

nowy dysk samsung 200 gb i pojawiły się badsectory, podobno gwarancja dopiero od 3%

kumpel radzi magnes neodymowy to zwiększy ilość badsectorów  :Smile: 

ale wracając do tematu xfs to polacają go na raid 1

http://www.catux.org/index.php?contingut=articles&num=101#introduccion

http://www.3ware.com/LInuxSell_0629.pdf

----------

## martin.k

Właśnie testuję 2.6.15-rc5-mm1 - albo jestem już doszczętnie napromieniowany przez mój monitorek, albo Reiser4 "troszkę" przyspieszył...  :Shocked:  Hmm... Całe jajko widocznie dostało kopa...

----------

## martin.k

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nowy dysk samsung 200 gb i pojawiły się badsectory, podobno gwarancja dopiero od 3%
> 
> kumpel radzi magnes neodymowy to zwiększy ilość badsectorów 
> ...

 

[flame]

Trzeba było nabyć Seagatea  :Smile:  Albo WD Raptora 10000RPM  :Smile: 

Od zawsze jadę na Seagatach i jeszcze nigdy mnie nie zawiodły  :Smile: 

Nawet w klastrze SUN-a w robocie mam dyski Seagate, tylko "oplute" nalepkami SUN  :Smile: 

[/flame]

----------

## BeteNoire

A ja dodam, że zamykanie aplikacji w systemie na R4 jest wolne. Nie wiem czemu. Słyszę brzęczenie dysku, aplikacja przycina. Nie mam tego na RFS.

----------

## martin.k

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A ja dodam, że zamykanie aplikacji w systemie na R4 jest wolne. Nie wiem czemu. Słyszę brzęczenie dysku, aplikacja przycina. Nie mam tego na RFS.

 

Pewnie wina pdflush...

----------

## Raku

 *rofro wrote:*   

> ja zamierzam sobie postawić raid 1 
> 
> nowy dysk samsung 200 gb i pojawiły się badsectory, podobno gwarancja dopiero od 3%
> 
> 

 

pytałeś u dystrybutora czy powtarzasz plotki?

----------

## rofro

pytałem u sprzedawcy, czyli w hurtowni vobis

----------

## ilny

[OT] taki maly offtop ale pare postow o xfs bylo wiec nie bede robil nowego topica[/OT]

Sprawa jest tego typu ze zawsze instalowalem system z reiserfs, i nie bawilem sie w konwertowanie na juz postawionym linuxie innych partycji. Wiec czy bezpieczne jest przeprowadzanie takich operacji np. jezeli mam jedna partycje (resierfs): odjecie pare GB i stworzenie partycji np. /usr, czy takie zmiany mozna przeprowadzac na partycjach ktore zawieraja pliki czy musi byc to pusta partycja   :Rolling Eyes:  ? Pytam, poniewaz kompilowanie na nowo gentoo ze stage1, zeby spr jak sie sprawuja rozne typy partycji moze byc troche "meczace"   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## damjanek

Polecam ztarowanie całego drzewa katalogów (oczywiście bez jakiś /dev/, /proc/, /sys/, /usr/portage i innych średnio potrzebnych/łatwoodtwarzalnych rzeczy), przerzucenie tego gdziekolwiek, zrobienie nowego fs-a i odtarowanie. Btw, stage1/3 wypada lepiej.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   A ja dodam, że zamykanie aplikacji w systemie na R4 jest wolne. Nie wiem czemu. Słyszę brzęczenie dysku, aplikacja przycina. Nie mam tego na RFS. 
> 
> Pewnie wina pdflush...

 

Znaczy, że co  :Question: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Odświeżę troszeczkę wątek. 

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy istnieje jakieś godne zaufania narzędzie do migracji z reiser 3.6 na reiser 4 - takie, żeby danych nie potracić. Właśnie zastanawiam się nad migracją. Myślałem, żeby najpierw przygotować sobie kernela z obsługą reiser4, później ztarować system na inną partycję, przeformatować partycję i rozpakować z powrotem system. Jest to troszkę zabawy i jestem ciekaw czy nie da się prościej.  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

Prostrzego (bezpiecznego) sposobu nie ma i zrob tak jak opisales, potem 

```
mkfs.reiser4 /dev/hdx
```

i przywrocenie backupu

Nie zapomnij o

```
emerge reiser4progs
```

Do bootowania musisz uzyc LiveCD z obsluga reiser4 n.p. Conrad Ajax

----------

